# EMERGENCY



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

This thread is for emergencies so everyone will notice it right away. Once it is resolved, we will move the posts off to another thread.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Need vit B dose for 175lbs goat asap. I am standing over her with bottle and needle!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Are you dosing for thiamine or just regular b-complex? If doseing for Thiamine is it a 12.5mg/ml bottle or 100mg/ml ??


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Reg B. I do not think polio


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

B-Comp, 1cc per 20 pounds.... dose her with 9 cc. This is if just giving for the "normal" reasons


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Ty will fill you in more in a min. Need to give this to her.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok
175 lbs nubian with temp of 103
Kidded yesterday with breech spin first kid. All kids (3) had to be pulled. Mom worn out. Started on pen and was given oxetosene(sp?) To help pass afterbirth as she was so weak. 
Was also given power punch to help get her eatting and drinking. She world not drink unless forced. Was milked for 5.5 lbs colostrum. Eat 1 lbs grain. 

Did not drink all night but was up and moving next morning and was milked for 3.6 lbs and had 1lbs grain. 

Started force feeding gatoraid. Has only had 2qt all day. She acts like in pain and crys out when you touch belly. 

Today has had pen shot and vit b was just given. 

She will not eat or drink. Still having contractions.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

She did get a calcium drench.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The oxy may still be causing contractions, stressing her. Also, just something to consider, any chance she may have suffered a uterine tear during the delivery?


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

No blood in discharge. Looks normal. Less then my other two who just kidded.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how much calcium did you give her?


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

20ml


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I gave that much to my ND you have standards right? I would give her some more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

103 Temp is normal......
She should be given more calcium.... like Stacey mentioned...


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I have 3 goat people here now. We do not think she will make the night. Please prey.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I think Oxy only lasts 30 minutes. Either there are more kids in there, or she tore inside. Did she pass the whole placenta? What Kind of Calcium drench do you have?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

ashley is right, if she is still contracting its not because of the oxytocin. I suspect she has another kid in there ... 

I'm praying for your doe to pull through


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, I as going to say the same thing Keren said. Have you check to make sure there are no more babies? 

I would give Molasses water for more energy and give the the mix of Karo Syrup and Coffee. She does not need the whiskey because she has a normal temp. 

I hope she make it. The B should stimulate her appetite.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am praying for her.... ray: :hug: 

Shelly Borg... had mentioned that she gave Oxy... 
but it wasn't mentioned ....when ....after the oxy was given... that she was contracting.... she gave it... because ...the afterbirth... was still there....if afterbirth is present...... most likely .... there are not ...anymore babies in there......


I do agree... that she may have a tear... or have milk fever really bad... as milk fever.... they don't run high fever and her temp is normal..... :hug:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry she has gotten multi types and amounts atthis time. The poor girl has had every med plus the kitchen sink trown at her. The vet is here now and said at this time we had all ready did everything he could do. She has katoses(sp?) They think. I have to give her shots every 2 hours through the night. I hope I have good news in the morning. Right now she seams stable.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I hope she pulls through

are you giving propylene glycol and nutri drench for the ketosis? :hug:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes

Btw I will never breed again with out top dressing does feed with supment calcium.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Its thanks to you guys that she is at this point. With out the milk fever brought up she would not gotten the first drench and we would have lost her. Her temp at one point was under 100. 

Oxy can be in the system for a long time. In a goat out of wack as mine it was still cousing contrations. We gave Banamine to stop/slow them. There is no more kids.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

pam, I have had the afterbirth pass completely and still have a retained kid

Shelly, are you giving CMPK for the ketosis/milk fever?

Give her HUGE doses and she might just pull through


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

She gets 20ml of CMPK every 2 to 3 hours. She was awake when I went out just now. Still in pain but not nearly as bad. She is drinking!!! She had a couple sips while I was there and when she layed back down I drenched her with some more. I am using something called "Bounce Back" in her water. She is maintaining a temp but I put a light blanket back over her to make my self feel good.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thats great, I hope she continues to improve for you! 

I always put a blanket over sick animals (actually I use a foal/dog rug), not only makes me feel good lol but I truly think it helps them as well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad ..she is improving ...more prayers for her ...coming your way... ray: :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

great job, I hope she keeps going!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

She is back in pain. Not contrations today just constent moaning. Does not want to eat. No drinking from 6 am to now.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh no, would banamine help? what is her temp?


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Just gave her a Vit B shot 20cc her CMPK and about 36cc of Power punch energy. I am back to drenching poweraid down her. So far temp ok at 102.5.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Temp has drop to 101.7. I have heat pad on her now. 

Ok its coffee/ mallases and wiskey right?


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Her lungs are sounding wet.....


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I have been giving her pen shots at 6 cc sence kidding. 3 days now. With her lungs wet should I give her Oxytetracycline? How long after the last pen shot do I have to wait? I was told they could not be given togther. My vet is out of reach now and the other one is out of town.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You want to wait 5 days at least before switching to the Oxy tet..... Her lung sounds could be from the force feeding of the liquids, keep her warm and as long as she's still wanting to drink on her own thats a good sign. Also, the pen dose seems low for her weight, I normally dose at 1cc per 20 pounds, you said she's 175# right? If you are dosing her according to the 1cc- 20# , she should be getting 9cc once a day.
I truly hope she pulld through this for you.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you. I will up it now.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I feel so hopeless.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You are doing all you can do for her, the rest is up to her. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Liz is right ... you are doing everything right..... :hug: I am praying for her... ray:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I lost her.....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im so sorry Shelly


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry ...  
it is never easy ...to lose them........ :hug:


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I am so sorry!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH no, I am so sorry for your loss. That is so hard when you did everything you could. :grouphug: She is looking down on the babies watching over them. 

Did you ever double check to make sure there were no more babies? Or did the Vet?


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

We did a necropse (sp?) She had a couple things going. Milk Fever/ Ketoses/ small rip / bloat. The cards where stacked against her big time. 
I learned that I should have feed calcium supplement. Every thing else was fine. From now on all prego does/ breeding age will be. 
Her kids are doing great. They tower over pure breed nubian kids 1 week older then them. Both daughters will be breed to a alpine ( they look tog/nubian). And the buckling(looks alpine/nubian) will be breed to a (hopefully) alpine/lamonca before he is cut. They are the start of our pack goat breeding program.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl....  wow... she had alot of bad stuff going on..... :hug: 


Glad the babies are doing well.... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## grace (May 13, 2009)

Help...my whole herd has come down with sore mouth. What can I do? they are off their feed. Thanks ..Grace


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Grace, sore mouth is something they tend to get over on their own, it will run its course through the herd and once they recover, they will be immune. Try some soft feeds if they are having trouble eating, like bran or chaff or fresh green grass. And remember to wear gloves when handling them, sore mouth can be transmitted to humans - and I happen to know from experience it is very, very painful!


----------



## jbruner7 (Sep 13, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost her.


----------



## Kay (Jan 21, 2010)

I need help with a buck. He is a 1 year old Alpine.
I noticed he wasn't looking like himself about a few weeks ago. Checked him over and decided to worm him. He seemed to be doing better. Yesterday, I noticed he was really weak, having trouble standing and eating/drinking. He also had clumpy stool. Gave him the second dose of Ivomec Plus.

Today, he is still the same and has diarrhea. What should I do now? We are feeding him separately and checking him often. 

What do I do next?

Thank you!
Kay


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you had his stool checked for worms and coccidia? I would do that so you know if its parasites you are dealing with or something else. He needs fluids preferrably SQ fluids but if you can't get him to a vet then drench with an electrolyte. I suggest something like bounce back - easily found at TSC its in a blue package and easy to mix up in small amounts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Stacey... get a fecal done ...and you will know how to treat..... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

What were u able to accomplish? Were you able to find a vet to take a stool sample to?


----------



## Kay (Jan 21, 2010)

I was not able to get a vet to do a fecal. :sigh: My daughter-in-law has a high power microscope so I may have to attempt to do my own fecal. I am trying to figure that out.

I separated him and am giving him electrolytes often. He seems to be a little perkier. ray: 

I will post an update tomorrow.

Thank you so much for your help! I am very appreciative.
Kay


----------



## Swamp Goat (Jul 9, 2010)

Please help, I have a two year old meat type buck, who is grinding his teeth, is listless, and has a poor appetite. I would love an answer before he gets any worse. I have no idea what this is.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

First you'll need to get his temp, normal rectal temp for a goat is between 101 and 103.5, any higher you'll need to get it down by using cool wet cloths and get him started on Penicillan.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry that you lost your girl! :tears: At least you got 2 little girls out of her though......


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Swamp Goat said:


> Please help, I have a two year old meat type buck, who is grinding his teeth, is listless, and has a poor appetite. I would love an answer before he gets any worse. I have no idea what this is.


What's his temp?
Is he urinating?
Does his belly look bloated?

Teeth grinding means extreme pain..... the top 3 things for a buck that come to mind would be 1) Bloat 2) urinary Calculi 3) Coccidia

Is he star gazing at all or bending his neck to the side?


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a approx 2.5 year old billy that is VERY lethargic today. He is barely bleating and just seems to have no energy at all. He is eating (nibbling) and drinking. He has urinated twice and his stool seems normal. The batteries in my thermometer are dead but I will be able to get a good reading about 6 this evening. He doesnt feel overly warm when compared to the others though. The lower eyelid is quite pink and no discharges from eyes or nose. I have gave him a couple of squirts of nutri drench. I have other vaccines if you all think it is called for. Please let me know what you think. ~Terry Temp is 101.3 found a thermometer


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He may have a tummy ache....give baking soda and probiotic paste ....stop grain until he is better.... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is he still acting off? is he eating? temp is good and peeing is awesome to hear. 

I think that probios and baking soda like Pam suggested is a good idea. Even some MOM would work well


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

This situation went down hill fast yesterday evening. His temp continued to drop and at one point he wasn't holding his head up well. I like to have never found any CD Antitoxin. I cant stress enough just how important it is to have this on hand. If you need it you need it THEN if not 30 minutes ago. By the time I got back with the medicine he had went even farther down. Temp down to 99 and very "out there". Thanks to Brandi, Tina, and Cheryl I got going on the right path. I continued the CD Antitoxin all night and one B Complex injection and provided hay and water and baking soda. When I awoke at 2:00 a.m. his temp was up to 101.3 again and he was in much better condition. I am still continueing the meds at this point and really hope he may be out of the woods. I just cant thank the ones involved enough. This was a very touchy situation.


----------

